# Beer Dip



## cookieee (Nov 30, 2019)

I have mentioned this dip a couple of times here and thought I would share the recipe. It is very simple and easy but very tasty. 

Beer Dip

2 pkg. (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened
1/3 beer or nonalcoholic beer
1 envelope ranch salad dressing mix
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
Pretzels

In a large bowl, beat the cream cheese, beer and dressing mix until smooth. Stir in cheddar cheese. Serve with pretzels. Makes 3 1/2 cups

Source: Taste of Home 9/2018


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2019)

I've been making that recipe for at least 20 years! [emoji38] It's really good. I've formed it into a football shape for Super Bowl parties, using extra cheese and bell pepper strips to decorate. I've also shaped it into a Christmas tree and decorated it with cheese and vegetables. It's fun to play around with.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 1, 2019)

This sounds good.


----------



## RCJoe (Jan 13, 2020)

When I was a kid a friend of mine's Grand Mother came to visit from Kentucky.
His Dad always had her making a trove of this beer cheese spread that she called  "Nippy Cheese".  I think it may be a corruption of the true Kentucky nippy cheese but  either way it was good.  So good I wiped out half a box of Ritz Crackers and put a respectable dent in that quart jar of the stuff she sent home with me.  Good thing I did cause the next time I saw the jar it was clean, bottoms up, and in Mom's dish drainer in the kitchen sink.  

It goes like this:

1 Cup of flat room temperature Beer.  Whatever your taste in beer.

1 pound of cold Extra Sharp orange Cheddar Cheese. (She grated this on a Box Grater into a mixing bowl and went after it with an electric hand mixer)

1 tsp finely minced Garlic

1 tsp Dry Mustard (or more with these following)

1/2 tsp Black Pepper

1/2 to 1 tsp Cayenne Pepper

1/2 tsp + Salt 

Hot Sauce a shake

Worcestershire sauce a shake


Place into a food processor, cover with lid and pulse a few times.  Scrape down the sides with rubber spatula and continue until this mixture is smooth. 

Turn this out into a container with lid and allow to sit overnight or longer.

I'll leave the spicing up to you and even the mix of other cheeses if you like.  I've even added in a bit of Bleu Cheese.  This should not be too thick and is best eaten at near room temperature.

The Grandmother's stuff was about like a thick/chunky Bleu Cheese salad dressing. 

Hope you like it as much as I have.


----------

